# my florida gar



## NTcaribe (Apr 8, 2004)

just picked him up today
here are some pics


----------



## Azeral (Dec 28, 2004)

NTcaribe said:


> just picked him up today
> here are some pics


Nice gar.







Post somemore pics.


----------



## NTcaribe (Apr 8, 2004)

another

and one more for now, ill try to get a pic of it him/her in action


----------



## Sheppard (Jul 8, 2004)

That's nice, it looks alot bigger than 6" though


----------



## jan (Apr 24, 2004)

Absolutely great looking Platy









Do you keep him single?

* Topic moved to non-piranha picture forum


----------



## NTcaribe (Apr 8, 2004)

thanks for the comments guys and gals, he is currently solitary but i hope to get a cat in there in the near future, he does seem a bit bigger than 6 inch from what i'd say from a better guess about 12"

more pics, this time i got the substrate in there, i should of threw it in before i put the gar in

View attachment 93103


View attachment 93104


he stays in the same spot, ill give him more time before i expect any activity


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

You'll be waiting forever. Gars are horribly inactive, boring fish from my experience... Except at feeding time, heh.


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

awesome gar! i love gars, just never had the tank space for the kinds i really want. yours being one. 
one of these days ill own an alligator gar. ...one of these days


----------



## NTcaribe (Apr 8, 2004)

Mettle said:


> You'll be waiting forever. Gars are horribly inactive, boring fish from my experience... Except at feeding time, heh.


false...he's actually active now,swimming around he finished off all the feeders i got for him today.notbad









i know eventually i will need to upgrade

any suggestions on tankmates?


----------



## Polypterus (May 4, 2003)

Very nice looking Platy indeed







excellent pattern and colors.


----------



## 00nothing (Mar 26, 2004)

Nice dinosaur u got there hopefully i can see him when i make it up your way


----------



## NTcaribe (Apr 8, 2004)

full tank

another


----------



## BASSFISHERMAN (Feb 22, 2004)

where did you buy it from?


----------



## bmpower007 (Feb 11, 2005)

very nice gar, I love there design


----------



## NTcaribe (Apr 8, 2004)

picked him up at my lfs, i paid 50 bux







a little too much...but if i were to drive all the way to the toronto area i would have used atleast 20 for gas so its all good


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

cool looking critter!


----------



## piranha_guy_dan (Oct 4, 2004)

shawn told me you bought that and that animalia has another one in already for $50 more lol

also dont you think you should give shawn his filter back or buy him a new one if you can pay $50 for a gar?


----------



## NTcaribe (Apr 8, 2004)

piranha_guy_dan said:


> shawn told me you bought that and that animalia has another one in already for $50 more lol
> 
> also dont you think you should give shawn his filter back or buy him a new one if you can pay $50 for a gar?


i dont think i owe him sh*t....the f**kin fish he sold me had gill rot

anyways cheers


----------



## polomax24 (Jun 14, 2005)

Nice gar!


----------



## Cichlidae (Aug 14, 2004)

NTcaribe said:


> shawn told me you bought that and that animalia has another one in already for $50 more lol
> 
> also dont you think you should give shawn his filter back or buy him a new one if you can pay $50 for a gar?


i dont think i owe him sh*t....the f**kin fish he sold me had gill rot

anyways cheers








[/quote]

Guess again asshole, the $ you owe me is for the filter i let your borrow after your sob story, then you said it "broke", so basically you stole my filter, btw the fish had nothing wrong with it, cuz after you sold it back to animalia i saw it, you only had it for MAYBE 7 days, seemed more like 4 to me tho. So you can talk all the sh*t you want but in the end YOU fucked me over and i know where YOU live.

Shawn T.


----------



## NTcaribe (Apr 8, 2004)

Cichlidae said:


> shawn told me you bought that and that animalia has another one in already for $50 more lol
> 
> also dont you think you should give shawn his filter back or buy him a new one if you can pay $50 for a gar?


i dont think i owe him sh*t....the f**kin fish he sold me had gill rot

anyways cheers








[/quote]

Guess again asshole, the $ you owe me is for the filter i let your borrow after your sob story, then you said it "broke", so basically you stole my filter, btw the fish had nothing wrong with it, cuz after you sold it back to animalia i saw it, you only had it for MAYBE 7 days, seemed more like 4 to me tho. So you can talk all the sh*t you want but in the end YOU fucked me over and i know where YOU live.

Shawn T.

im so sure,fighting online is like....well you know. why do yu think i gave it to animalia
this is not what my tread is for
[/quote]


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Cichlidae said:


> shawn told me you bought that and that animalia has another one in already for $50 more lol
> 
> also dont you think you should give shawn his filter back or buy him a new one if you can pay $50 for a gar?


i dont think i owe him sh*t....the f**kin fish he sold me had gill rot

anyways cheers








[/quote]

Guess again asshole, the $ you owe me is for the filter i let your borrow after your sob story, then you said it "broke", so basically you stole my filter, btw the fish had nothing wrong with it, cuz after you sold it back to animalia i saw it, you only had it for MAYBE 7 days, seemed more like 4 to me tho. So you can talk all the sh*t you want but in the end YOU fucked me over and i know where YOU live.

Shawn T.
[/quote]
Ok, firstly: I don't give a flying f*ck what goes on between the two of you. Or let me rephrase that: keep your beef in private, instead of abusing PFury's hospitality by dumping your dirty laundry here.
Secondly: physically threaten someone once again and you can kiss your access to this site goodbye! Capice?

Goddamn e-thugs these days









To sum things up: enough of this crap! This is something between you and someone else. PFury has no role in that whatsoever, and that's the way it's going to remain - I hope you can, you will, respect that...


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

Judazzz said:


> shawn told me you bought that and that animalia has another one in already for $50 more lol
> 
> also dont you think you should give shawn his filter back or buy him a new one if you can pay $50 for a gar?


i dont think i owe him sh*t....the f**kin fish he sold me had gill rot

anyways cheers








[/quote]

Guess again asshole, the $ you owe me is for the filter i let your borrow after your sob story, then you said it "broke", so basically you stole my filter, btw the fish had nothing wrong with it, cuz after you sold it back to animalia i saw it, you only had it for MAYBE 7 days, seemed more like 4 to me tho. So you can talk all the sh*t you want but in the end YOU fucked me over and i know where YOU live.

Shawn T.
[/quote]
Ok, firstly: I don't give a flying f*ck what goes on between the two of you. Or let me rephrase that: keep your beef in private, instead of abusing PFury's hospitality by dumping your dirty laundry here.
Secondly: physically threaten someone once again and you can kiss your access to this site goodbye! Capice?

Goddamn e-thugs these days









To sum things up: enough of this crap! This is something between you and someone else. PFury has no role in that whatsoever, and that's the way it's going to remain - I hope you can, you will, respect that...
[/quote]
I like it when you Cuss









Seriously, that's a nice looking fish.


----------



## oscared15 (Feb 3, 2006)

awsome fish.


----------



## NTcaribe (Apr 8, 2004)

in action


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

NTcaribe said:


> in action


Wowsers, he looks menacing








Awesome Gar, NT


----------



## NTcaribe (Apr 8, 2004)

Judazzz said:


> in action


Wowsers, he looks menacing








Awesome Gar, NT








[/quote]
thanks, cant wait till he gets them big thick teeth growing in


----------



## elduro (Apr 9, 2004)

I loved those action pics just baddass


----------

